# 10C8 Software



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone received the latest software upgrade in the 817 area?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the DBSTalk....

As of the emails I have recieved today, the user base for 10C8 is still in the initial phase. I should know more by tomorrow or Wednesday about the plans for the rest of the country.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Not in NJ yet.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I was wondering why I had not gotten it yet, I usually receive update pretty quick after they are released.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Not in Evanston, Illinois.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Maybe they wait a while to make sure there aren't any "major" problems before releasing it to all of their customers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Spicoli said:


> Maybe they wait a while to make sure there aren't any "major" problems before releasing it to all of their customers.


Ding Ding


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I think it's ready to go nation wide. Other than hiding adult channels (which is a new feature anyway) on a single tuner unit I haven't seen any show stoppers.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

psweig said:


> Not in Evanston, Illinois.


We, in Illinois, always seem to get these things last!


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

nneptune said:


> We, in Illinois, always seem to get these things last!


We haven't gotten it in PA (Philly area) yet either.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

It's available in a VERY LIMITED area of NC. Ask Donnie!!


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

nothing here in ohio either, but i did get an software upgrade for my H20 last nite


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

nneptune said:


> We, in Illinois, always seem to get these things last!


Hmm... I guess I am too close to Indiana then...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm... I guess I am too close to Indiana then...


No you're just special and we aren't.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Everyone is special... some of just have "Sugar on Top"


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Everyone is special... some of just have "Sugar on Top"


Wow I so have to be nice and not say the things that just popped into my head. :lol:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Everyone is special... some of just have "Sugar on Top"


You D* Shills!  :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey folks, I also got 10C8 (without a 02468) and there's no way in He!! I'm on anyone's love fest list. I would think they'd single me out for the last one to get an update if they knew who I was. So I have to support the fact that some get it, some don't in the beginning. All along the unit I had seemed to get releases before the masses.

Now, of course, Donnie getting it in NC is a different story. Obviously he paid someone something.....:grin: :sure:


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

I still had the old version and did 02468 tonight after getting back to the board and seeing that there was a new one. It said it found a new version but listed that it was downloading 10B8. When it was done, I had 10C8 (of course it said it downloaded it on 4/26 but I don't care). I didn't even check until I was watching a show that I had recorded earlier and when it was over it slipped right into the live buffer. I don't like that feature...at least not without the option to delete the show right away.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Hey folks, I also got 10C8 (without a 02468) and there's no way in He!! I'm on anyone's love fest list. I would think they'd single me out for the last one to get an update if they knew who I was. So I have to support the fact that some get it, some don't in the beginning. All along the unit I had seemed to get releases before the masses.
> 
> Now, of course, Donnie getting it in NC is a different story. Obviously he paid someone something.....:grin: :sure:


Wolf, if they knew who you were, they'd probably make a speciall release just for you! Ah hell, I guess a lot of us would get that special release. :eek2:


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As of the emails I have recieved today, the user base for 10C8 is still in the initial phase. I should know more by tomorrow or Wednesday about the plans for the rest of the country.


Any word yet on a release date for the rest of us schmoe's?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The latest word I got, is that they are starting to increase the size of the rollout, and hopefully by the end of next week... it will be full release.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The latest word I got, is that they are starting to increase the size of the rollout, and hopefully by the end of next week... it will be full release.


SWEET!


----------



## [fayde] (Jul 12, 2006)

Spicoli said:


> SWEET!


please forgive my newb'ness...but:

a) how does one see what version of software is on their r15? (only had it for 2 days, and haven't messed w/ it a lot yet)

b) does the unit have to be attached to a phone line to recieve software updates?

Thx!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

[fayde] said:


> please forgive my newb'ness...but:
> 
> a) how does one see what version of software is on their r15? (only had it for 2 days, and haven't messed w/ it a lot yet)
> 
> ...


a. You hit Menu - Select Settings - Select Info & Test - Hit Select and it will say your original version and Past Upgrade (which is your current version).

b. No the updates come across on the Sat stream.

Welcome to the forums :welcome_s


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

*


Earl said:



The latest word I got, is that they are starting to increase the size of the rollout, and hopefully by the end of next week... it will be full release.

Click to expand...

Any chance we are talking about the same for 1044? 

Joe*


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

I won't hold my breath, I have a -300 and a -500. Updates here come weeks after the most of the coutry.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BigApe said:


> *[/COLOR]Any chance we are talking about the same for 1044?
> 
> Joe*


Probably..

BTW: How come all your posts are always in BOLD?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone know what happened to the update rollout ? Seems to be taking longer to be fully released.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Just in case some missed this thread due to the title not being obvious... It talks about a 1047 (not 1044, but 1047), which I would imagine would put any wide release of 1044 in question. No idea what it means for the other platform's 10C8.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

walters said:


> Just in case some missed this thread due to the title not being obvious... It talks about a 1047 (not 1044, but 1047), which I would imagine would put any wide release of 1044 in question. No idea what it means for the other platform's 10C8.


Maybe they need to RESET their servers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I won't know what happened with the 1044->1047 situation (The other poster was correct, he sent me a snapshot of his screen).

So I probably won't know anything until Monday/Tuesday if there was a delay or something.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1047
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=615154&postcount=179


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ISWIZ said:


> Maybe they need to RESET their servers.


:icon_lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Maybe they need to RESET their servers.


Why is it Windows based?


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a R15-500 and still have not received the latest update, this is the longest time yet, i usually recieve them right after they are released, and it's funny how DTV CSR'S give different reseasons why. I was told they download between 1:00am - 4:00am, and are sent out as recievers need them?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually...

The first part of that is correct. The units "primary" installation time is 1:00am to 4:00am

And the second has is pretty correct too.
It will only download the update, if your: a) authorized to get the update; b) your system is not at that version (aka it needs it).

This rollout is taking longer then ones in the past, I have been told it is due to the increasing installation base of R15s, they are moving it out slower "in the big picture", then those in the past.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This rollout is taking longer then ones in the past, I have been told it is due to the increasing installation base of R15s, they are moving it out slower "in the big picture", then those in the past.


Shouldn't the reverse of this be true? I thought major the reason they rolled it out slow was to make sure there wheren't any "show stoppers" in the update. If they have a large user base wouldn't they know faster if there was an issue and then they'd be able to send it out faster?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> If they have a large user base wouldn't they know faster if there was an issue


I think they dont want their CSR's and Tech people overwhelemed with to many calls at once if they update causes problems. Just picturre the calls if the update caused major problems and was released to everyone at the same time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I think they dont want their CSR's and Tech people overwhelemed with to many calls at once if they update causes problems. Just picturre the calls if the update caused major problems and was released to everyone at the same time.


That is correct..

They have limited resources on the call lines...

The initial days of a release is for the "critical" bug protection.
After that is to keep phone calls down to the call centers..


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm also thinking that even if there are no problems with the update, the number of calls probably increases anyway. There must be some people calling saying "umm, I can't see 'Find by'"...stuff like that. Also, it seems that after an update, a good number of people need to reset the DVR for whatever reason. That must generate calls.

One thing they should do to minimize the number of calls is add a message that says "your DVR has received an update. The changes and new functionalities are as follows:"...


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

gimme5 said:


> One thing they should do to minimize the number of calls is add a message that says "your DVR has received an update. The changes and new functionalities are as follows:"...


Ah...you mean like Tivo!


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

gimme5 said:


> One thing they should do to minimize the number of calls is add a message that says "your DVR has received an update. The changes and new functionalities are as follows:"...


I don't think that will ever happen espically if they can't get the time right on the receivers.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Man, I just got back to Illinois today from AZ. The first thing I did was check for the update. Nothing. Sigh.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

ApK said:


> Ah...you mean like Tivo!


Yep. Like Tivo. I mean, how many calls did they receive when 10B8 was deployed and the functionality of the skip to end button changed to 30s slip? If I didn't know about this site, I would probably have called them.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

bjflynn04 said:


> I don't think that will ever happen espically if they can't get the time right on the receivers.


Yeah, probably won't happen, but it should. I just don't see any downside to giving everyone a message.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

gimme5 said:


> The initial days of a release is for the "critical" bug protection.
> After that is to keep phone calls down to the call centers..


I guess I can see that. I thought it was just for the "it's broke fix it" kind of calls not the "it updated what does it do?" kind of calls. But like gimme5 said I bet a lot of people will call with the "my findby changed to search."



gimme5 said:


> One thing they should do to minimize the number of calls is add a message that says "your DVR has received an update. The changes and new functionalities are as follows:"...


That is one thing I am really suprised about. I know both Tivo's and UTV's let you know that an upgrade was coming and let you know what changed. If I remember correctly the UTV even prompted you on your next interaction with it. It let you know what the upgrade did and how to use the new features. It was really nice.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

spamstew said:


> Has anyone received the latest software upgrade in the 817 area?


My R-15 software was upgraded to 10C8 3:15AM on August 2, 2005.


----------



## mpitt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup, I too got it in the AM this morning here on the North Side of Chicago. (there's always next year...watching a rain delay right now)

I actually don't mind being on the later side of the role out. As mentioned earlier, that means many others got less tested versions and I am getting a more refined update. Less chance for problems.


----------

